
Sitting straight 'bad for backs' - ALee
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/6187080.stm
======
modeless
I've always suspected that traditional ergonomic advice is basically
pseudoscience. My favorite thing is those ergonomic brochures using cartoon
people with completely unrealistic proportions. Why don't they use actual
pictures instead for clarity?

More importantly, where are the references to peer-reviewed ergonomic research
showing that so-called "correct" posture actually improves outcomes? Where did
all this advice come from in the first place? Somebody's mother?

------
Bjoern
While interesting, please note that this article is from November 2006. There
is also criticism [2]. I tried to find the actual paper but besides a
presentation [3] I couldn't find it. Some papers where W. Bashir is not the
lead author [4].

Interesting thought though, what about the neck in a 135 degree posture?

[1]
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2006/11/061127112844.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2006/11/061127112844.htm)
[2] <http://www.posturepress.com/Posture-Research-3.php> [3]
<http://www.rsna.org/rsna/media/pr2006-2/aching_back-2.cfm> [4]
[http://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&q=Waseem+Bashir&...](http://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&q=Waseem+Bashir&btnG=Search&as_sdt=2000&as_ylo=&as_vis=0)

------
ikitat
"Data from the British Chiropractic Association..."

I'd trust data from the Tooth Fairy Association as much if not more.

~~~
frossie
To be fair, the Tooth Fairies only provided the quote about how much people
sit around. The actual data seems to be from a study by "Dr Waseem Bashir of
the Department of Radiology and Diagnostic Imaging at the University of
Alberta Hospital", so presumably can be trusted.

------
makmanalp
I just _knew_ my chair-leaning-back stance was good for you. Ha. It always
seemed pretty obvious that there was much less weight on the spine itself, so
it should be better.

------
gjm11
Seems like the benefit to the lower back might be counterbalanced by being
worse for the neck and shoulders. (Disclaimer: I am not any sort of doctor or
physiologist.)

~~~
redcap
I'd concur with that. Personal annecdotal evidence from working at a job that
have bendy chairs often leaves me with a crick in my neck.

If you sit like the far right picture you're going to get a forward leaning
neck in any case.

Further point: do these people have bad backs because they don't do any
abdominal work? I've done pilates for a year and that seems to have helped a
fair bit - better inner muscles and hence better posture.

------
cesare
So, what about those stokke kneeling chairs ([http://www.amazon.com/Varier-
Variable-Balans-Kneeling-Natura...](http://www.amazon.com/Varier-Variable-
Balans-Kneeling-Natural/dp/B002OMZPOS))?

~~~
jrockway
Probably not very good for you.

Here's a thought experiment -- hold your arm straight out for 8 hours.

Does it hurt?

Yeah. So why would it be a good idea to keep your back unsupported all day?

~~~
chancho
Sitting in one of these (goofy, overpriced) chairs does not involve tensing
any muscles other than those used for balance, which don't really get tired,
so that's probably the worst analogy on the internet today. These chairs are
meant to rest your legs, not your back. Your back doesn't need to be supported
all day. It _is_ the support. There are people who stand for 8 or more hours a
day, you know. And they're healthier for it.

~~~
cesare
I forgot to mention that I've used a cheap knockoff (and even goofier) model
of these chairs for a couple of years. And it was quite comfortable indeed.

------
sammyo
Change position. Reading this I noticed I was sitting in the 'good' position,
but through the day I also lean a bit forward, all the way, to the side. I'd
love an automatic desk that let me stand part of the time.

If you do like to sit straight, look for an older traditional 'secretary'
chair with the pad that pushes the mid-back forward to keep the natural curve.
Backs are NOT straight, there is a slight but vital curve that many chairs
ruin.

------
delackner
What about our necks? Seems to me as if slouching that much for long periods
would pinch the neck.

My doctor recently insisted that I take breaks once an hour, and I think that
is the most important thing. He said that alone would give your back much
needed rest from the strain of sitting in _any_ one position for too long.

~~~
jrockway
If your monitor's on your desk, perhaps, but the solution is to not put it on
your desk. You can get a finger-touch adjustable monitor stand that lets you
position the monitor at any angle. And you can do the same for a keyboard.

I think desks are like diamond-frame bicycles, easy to build and very nice
looking, but not a great fit for our bodies.

I'm going to try and setup something like this around my IKEA Poang chair, and
see how it goes. I'm lucky in that I don't need a mouse, so it should be easy
to get the monitor and keyboard into a comfortable position :)

------
lvecsey
Too bad the printable version omitted the diagram.

